# The Most HARDCORE/INSANE Prework/fatburner??



## crazyotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Just wanted to see what some of you stim junkies consider the hard shit these days. 
I looking for crazy energy and mood enhancer. I loved the old Slim X before it got banned. 

Currently taking 1.5 scoops of Razor 8 and 25mg of ephedrine pre workout.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've not tried it myself yet but have heard nothing but good things and that is DS CRAZE i will be ordering some soon


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 26, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> I've not tried it myself yet but have heard nothing but good things and that is DS CRAZE i will be ordering some soon


  Yeah I almost ordered that a few times. Read mixed reviews on it and if I recall it has no beta alimine?


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes I think that is correct, the only prework outs I've tried are jack3d and no explode, felt nothing from no xplode but am happy with results from jack3d


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 29, 2012)

dsc check out maximize v2 from orbitnutrition bro. It's not straight ephedrine, but it gets you going pretty damn hard, more so than jacked imho.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 29, 2012)

The hell you doing taking such a low dose of E? Bump that shit up.....


----------



## colochine (Apr 29, 2012)

^ this.


----------



## SFW (Apr 29, 2012)

for preworkout:

Yohimbine 10 mgs
Ephedrine sulfate 25 mgs
Caffeine 400 mgs
American Ginseng root 1000 mgs
2 tablespoons of dextrose mixed with your water, sip slowly during your workout.


----------



## R1balla (Apr 29, 2012)

2 scoops lit up with 2 caps RPM gets u pretty fired up lol


----------



## bigdogsac (Apr 30, 2012)

can anyone recommend a good fat burner that doesnt jack you up? sensitive to caffiene...  

can't do clen, it kils me..  

I keep reading about the Halo, Ostra, and iron mag supps, they really that good? 

I have my doubts


----------



## JCBourne (May 1, 2012)

Adderall. Works wonders. Best thing ever used for pre-workout.


----------



## colochine (May 1, 2012)

^ damn straight!


----------



## JCBourne (May 1, 2012)

May not be a "supplement" but damn if you ain't in the mood and you take some addys, you will be in the zone quickly.


----------



## aalester85 (May 1, 2012)

Craze wasn't bad, but Jack3d is still my go to when I need a good kick in the ass to get moving in the gym!


----------



## manic my friend (May 1, 2012)

By a long stretch...........real phentermine


----------



## BP2000 (May 1, 2012)

aalester85 said:


> Craze wasn't bad, but Jack3d is still my go to when I need a good kick in the ass to get moving in the gym!




well better find another supp cause Jacked 3D is going out of biz by our buddy the Feds.  Or stock up now


----------



## packers6211 (May 1, 2012)

Without a doubt DS Craze for pre workout and Lecheek's Oxy Eca off Orbit. I knocked off 17 lbs in the last month.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 1, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Without a doubt DS Craze for pre workout and Lecheek's Oxy Eca off Orbit. I knocked off 17 lbs in the last month.



Hey how is that Oxy ECA by itself? Isn't the main compound DMAA?


----------



## packers6211 (May 2, 2012)

Yes unfort it will be all gone soon. I had no problems from it other then sweating in the gym lol which I needed. I lost a good bit of weight, and you better believe I'm cussing the FDA right now lol.


----------



## oufinny (May 2, 2012)

Maximize Intense is intense, it is going away soon so grab some.  DMAA going away sucks something fierce.  Two scoops of Craze is excellent and I don't get a crash.


----------



## LightBearer (May 2, 2012)

Oxy elite pro for fat burner

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liftheavy&Often (May 3, 2012)

Coffee + 24mg Ephedrine here.

Oh and 4 Creatine hcl caps.


----------



## nacnac972 (May 3, 2012)

DS Craze is in a league of it's own!Unlike anything else I've tried!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 3, 2012)

It doesn't have any 1,3 in it....


----------



## Grizzly Adams (May 9, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Adderall. Works wonders. Best thing ever used for pre-workout.



agree!


----------



## crazyotter (May 10, 2012)

I just got samples of N`sane from Nutrishop. I`ll let you guys know how it is. Ingredients look solid. 

Nutrishop Redondo Beach | Sports Nutrition | Health | Fitness | Weight Loss


----------



## crazyotter (May 10, 2012)

And i`m def going to pick up some Craze. Just to see what the hype is about.


----------



## CAJUNGUN13 (May 10, 2012)

*Pre-workout*

What about C4 I took this sample serving that a Soldier left behind ... after i had eaten all the NO explode she left I tried the one packet of C4 and I was insane that day in the GYM! I am like ....going to buy a shit ton of this stuff...my freakin head was tingling and i was jacked, I am 42 yrs old and just started hiting the weights again seriously after about 6 years off.  Back in the day i wasted a ton of dough on supplements that never did shit..these days i guess the game has changed...because i def felt a difference...has anyone else experienced C4 yet?? Will it just ware off after a week or two of tolerance?

Another question is World Pharma can you get steroids from that place through the mail or is it NO BUENO! LOL!


----------



## SuperLift (May 10, 2012)

Im a pretty big fan of noxipro by ctd labs for pre workout.


----------

